# Cumpleaños feliz/Joyeux anniversaire, Victor Pérez



## Gévy

joyeux anniversaire, Víctor ! 

Tu t'es caché toute la matinée
Comme si t'avais peur de fêter
un événement aussi super,
nous laissant tous dans la misère !

Ah, mais mon vieux, faut assumer !
On t'attendait pour délirer:
Les potes sont de joyeux fêtards,
Et mieux vaut se réunir tôt que tard...

Alors mille bisous, mon ami,
plein de joies et de folies,
plus on est de fous, plus on rit...
Alors ici, tu es servi !!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días,

No tengo la vena poética de Gévy  .
Te deseo lo mejor en tu cumpleaños.
Dejaré los tirones de orejas para otras ocasiones  .

Un beso muy grande
Martine


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, Víctor Pérez!!


----------



## mickaël

Moi non plus je n'ai pas la _poética_ de Gévy 

Pero muy feliz día a pesar de todo  (oui, bon.. faltan sólo dos horas antés de que se acabe  )

Saludos


----------



## totor

Los mejores deseos para mi tocayo del otro lado del charco.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Acabo de entrar en el foro. ¡Qué sorpresa la que me he llevado!

*Gévy, Martine, Inés, Mickaël, Totor*: muchas gracias por vuestras felicitaciones. Sois formidables. 

Veo con turbación que, pese a que creía que ya estaba blindado en eso de cumplir años, me sigue agradando que la gente piense en mí aunque solo sea por unos segundos. ¡Gracias de nuevo! 

Ahora, quiero compartir con vosotros y con todos los demás un secreto que ya revelé hace poco: ninguno de nosotros, por más años que cumplamos, seremos nunca tan jóvenes como ahora   

un abrazo,
Víctor


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Voici donc un petit cadeau de dernière minute...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vachement sympa ton cadeau de dernière minute, *Karine*! J'en ai encore les larmes aux yeux! (et pas à cause de la fumée des bougies...).


----------



## ampurdan

Joyoso aniversario et hereux avoir-ans, M. Pérès!


----------



## heidita

Victor ¡¡somos Sagitarios!!!!!¡¡¡Los mejores!!!! jejeej

Celebro verte tan recuperado...jejejeej

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZU DEINEM 25. GEBURTSTAG!!!!!


----------



## geve

Oups... je vais tâcher de cacher mon retard sous une petite chorégraphie animalière...  Bon anniversaire Victor Pérez !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas gracias *han puro dan*, muy original lo de "avoir-ans".
*Heidita*, celebro compartir contigo la sagitariedad, muchas gracias por tu felicitación y por preocuparte por mi salud...
Merci *geve*: il n'est jamais trop tard si la choréographie est bonne. Très sympa!

besos y abrazos

(¡me encanta cumplir años públicamente!)

..................***
.................""º"
............... "º""""
..............."º""""º"
............."""º"""""º"
............""º"""º"""º""
..........."º"""º"""""""º"
.................llllll

*joyeux Noël à tous!*


----------

